# Great Starting Sprayer



## Robb

Nice review, Tim. That's exactly the kind of sprayer I'll probably end up buying eventually. The nicer ones are just a bit too spendy for how much I'll use them.


----------



## Max

Good review. What were you spaying for a finish? Did you have to thin it?


----------



## Wolffarmer

Tim, Thanks for the review. Not sure if I am ready for a sprayer but I will give this one a look when I feel like taking to air.

Randy


----------



## jake

I bought one too but have not had the time to test it out, so you review was helpful. As the other person asked, what did you use and did you have to thin it? Those seem to be really important issues for the smaller sprayers and since you liked the outcome of yours it would help if you could post that too. I too have been adding tools to my shop and can't afford high end tools all of the time so this blog has helped me avoid less desireable tools and get decent ones for a good price. Thanks for taking the time to post yours.


----------



## shopmania

I used some stain, I think it was Minwax, and Zeissner's Polyurathane for the topcoats. The sprayer comes with a small viscosity cup, but no good directions for using it. A video I found somewhere said that the stick you use to stir it should stop having the finish stream off of it in about 4 seconds. I probably filled the cup about 1/2 full, and then maybe added 1 - 2 tablespoons of low odor mineral spirits to it, which thinned it noticeably but not tremendously. It seemed to spray just fine. I put probably 8 coats on the lid, really just eyeballing it, and it sprayed fine each time. I would say that there is a fair amount of wiggle room with the viscosity. Because the sprayer uses such a high volume of air, maybe that helps it push out whatever you've got in the cup. I used mine to spray some plywood book shelves that I was less concerned about first, so I wouldn't screw up my really good project, and everything went really well from the first time. I would suggest just putting poly on a piece of scrap to get a feel for it, or even a piece of cardboard you've got laying around. Once you do it one time, your confidence will rise quickly. I ws having all the same worries and concerns, but they were quickly put to rest. It was as easy as I hoped it would be! Good Luck!

Tim


----------



## Ken90712

I have the one from rockler and have used it about 6 or 7 times with good results. Other than operator error in putting to much on causing runs at times it works well.


----------



## dbhost

I have some remodeling projects where an HVLP will come in super handy as far as keeping me from going absolutely nuts with a roller… I have been honestly considering one of these as a labor saver. However spraying finishes has some quality benefits to boot…

I am very glad to come across this review as well as others. The high end Earlex is just too expensive, this seems to be just the ticket for me. I just need to wait for it to hit a sale, then throw the 20% off coupon at it and grab one.


----------



## cutworm

I bought one today. After inserting the hose in the main unit and turning it on I noticed air blowing out around the coupling. Is this normal? In looking at the coupling I think it is but want to make sure. The coupling half that is in the main unit or turbine has ridges in it that I assume would let a certain amount of air leak out.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## shopmania

Where the hose connects to the base unit, you push it in and twist it a quarter turn, there is definitely a little air that comes out. As the name implies, there is a High Volume of air moving. Where it plugs into the gun it is just a friction fit, and fits tight enough that there is no air escaping. There is no problem with the air leaking out near the unit, mine does the same and it doesn't cause any issues.


----------



## Rev_John

The question is: Would you buy it again? Given all the same circumstances.


----------



## shopmania

After using the unit for about 8 months on multiple projects, I have noticed that I'm having some problems with it. Number one, the cup that holds the finish doesn't come completely clean after use. I put solvent in the cup and spray it out after every use. I also then take all the guts out of the spray gun and store them in a glass jar with solvent (mineral spirits). The threads on the cup and spray gun also get residue on them and it can make it difficult to gt the cup off the gun after storing for a while. It's a good idea not to screw it together the whole way tight when putting it away to store. I have also had problems with the needle sticking and not releasing to plug the hole and turn the spray off when i release the trigger, so once you start spraying the only way to turn the spray off is to tun off the machine or turn the adjusting screw the whole way in.

So, BOTTOM LINE, this is not the sprayer that's gonna keep you working for years into the future. I'm to the point where it costs me less than $10 per project sprayed. It taught me how to spray, and convinced me that I want to keep spraying, so I didn't spend hundreds on a tool I used once and then sat on the shelf. I saw Scott Phillips from American Workshop TV show at Mann Tools in Columbia, and he used an Earlex there during his Demo. The cup is teflon coated, so it really comes clean, with no cross contamination between different finished. The threads on the spray cup are metal, so they'll clean up nice, and all the guts are metal and come apart for better cleaning. He really likes it, as does the WoodWhisperer. I definitely see one of these in my future. Earlex has come out with their new 5500 model, so I'm hoping that soon the 5000's will go on sale. The 5500 is about the same price, 339.00, so I figure the 5000 has got to get cheaper soon right? Or maybe they'll discontinue it.

Anyway, I'm glad I bought the sprayer, it is just time to move on. If you know you want a sprayer and you want it to last, skip step one and go right to an Earlex or better unit, and save the 79.00. Hope this helps, for what it's worth.


----------



## Racer2007

You can get the Rockler Manual at this link. http://www.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000042AB.pdf
It should work for the HF unit as well and does have better information .


----------



## cutworm

Thanks to all for the help. Great website. Took it back and looked at 2 more with the same results so we decided it was supposed to be that way. Wish I would have read my emails first. It would have saved me a trip. Seems to spray well and I would buy it again for sure. I very quickly mixed some latex with water by eyeball and got a nice pattern. I have used the siphon guns with compressed air a lot but wanted to check out the new method. Almost no overspray. Rockler sells replacement containers so based on comments I will buy 2 or 3. Thanks again for the great information. I'll look at the Earlex in a few years (5) when I have more time to spend on my hobby.


----------



## shopmania

BTW, I downloaded the manual from Rockler (Thanks Richard) and learned one or 2 more things I can take off the gun assembly when cleaning, so that may help. They also suggest putting solvent in the cup and "shaking vigorously" before spraying the solvent, which I have not been doing. With this unit it is VERY IMPORTANT to keep it clean, so I would do everything possible to clean it. I will be adding to my procedure now. Here is the link for Rockler's Manual, 8 pages and helpful, with exploded parts diagrams, etc. Best of Luck gentleman (and Ladies)!

http://www.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000042AB.pdf


----------



## Earlextech

The 5000 should be on sale now because it will be discontinued. The 5500 is already on shelves. I'm glad to see a new convert to spraying. For me it's the only way to finish. I highly reccommend spraying everything from stain to sealer to topcoat for a much more consistant finish every time!


----------



## cutworm

I was watching George Vondriska on a video on WWGOA where he was cleaning a spray gun. Great video and don't know why it wouldn't apply to this gun. After he removed the fluid needle he placed a very small amount of light oil in the needle packing. This should keep the gun trigger from sticking. http://video.wwgoa.com/video/How-to-Clean-a-Spray-Gun;search:spray%20gun


----------



## emetric

I currently own the Earlex 5000 but the turbine is not working presently (I am in the process of getting it repaired through Earlex Customer support). I bought this unit because 1 I got it for $59.00 (74.99 on sale and 20% off coupon from internet) and 2 I need it for a project right now and cannot wait until my earlex turbine is returned. I did a little research and it appears that not only is the unit identical to the Rockler unit but the gun is also a match with the gun from the Earlex Spray Station 1900 and the Graco 1900 USG available at lowes (coincedentally the exact same as the Earlex 1900), the reason why I bring this up is that you can purchase the HF model at a significant savings and get replacement parts from these other manufacturers (something HF is not well known for). I will be testing out my theory with the Earlex compatibility very soon and I will update this post with my findings for those of you that re intersted.


----------



## shopmania

Thanks for the tip on spare parts, that's good to know. Hope it works out.


----------



## cutworm

Interesting about the Graco and Earlex. This is good info. Please keep us posted on the spare parts compatibility. I've learned a lot on this thread. I only have a few tools from HF but so far they are great. I bought a multifunction tool for 24 bucks and am like a child every time I use it. Installed a ceramic backsplash this weekend and used it to trim window stool and light moulding under the wall cabinets. Does fantastic and it's fun to use. Their pin nailer looks like a Freeman. Spindle sander like a Rockwell. Looks like it might pay to investigate. Threads like this are great.


----------



## emetric

OK, so I didn't get to use this machine yet but I can tell you for sure that the needle assemblies are definitely compatible with the earlex 1900. I am not sure if HF has made improvements or not but I have to say that just looking at the machine, there are several places where I am pretty impressed with the HF unit. First of all the material adjustment knob is made of metal and threads into a metal insert. Secondly the hose seems to be much nicer than the hose on my earlex 5000 (a whole different class of machine). Thirdly my unit came with two additional needle assemblies for a total of three,this makes for a significant savings in itself! Earlex needle assemblies run around $30 each (which means I got the unit for about the same price as the additional earlex needles. Before I bought the Earlex 5000, I bought the 2900 which is very similar to the hf unit (plastic gun and all) and I returned it because the gun was all plastic with the exception of the needle and trigger. Just saying…...


----------



## cutworm

I looked at both parts lists and drawings and the spray guns appear to be the same. The turbines look different but may just be packaged differently. Earlex has some good videos on their website that deal with spraying, cleaning, etc. Good news on the needle assemblies. Rockler has spare cups for less than $10. I'm itching to use mine but can't seem to get through my list of chores.


----------



## cutworm

I was looking at the Rockler instructions and they say to use the .9mm tip for latex and the 1.8mm tip for oil. Seems backwards to me. Any advice? I think I read somewhere that the smaller tip would better atomize the latex paint but don't understand why you would use a smaller tip for a thicker paint??


----------



## emetric

I have used the sprayer twice now, and I can say for sure that this thing lays down an exceptional finish. It is a good value (especially for what I paid for mine) but is also a good little machine. For an additional $10 you can get a 2yr warranty and if anything goes wrong you can take to HF and walk out with a brand new one no questions asked. I used this machine to spray some louvered closet doors with latex paint. I was very concerned about the results, but it turned out fantastic! To me it didn't even look like latex, the finish was so smooth, I even had a few runs during spraying but amazingly enough the drips pretty much worked themselves out while drying. I also used the machine on the oak toy box that I just finished for a friend, and I experienced similar results. If you haven't tried spraying yet, you should and if you can't afford an earlex then get one of these and start enjoying the benefits of spray finishing.


----------



## cutworm

emetric,
How much did you thin the paint? Which nozzle did you use? It is a great deal. I bought a couple of spare containers on Rockler's website. I bought one of those multi tools at HF for $24 they are even less now and it's a blast to use.


----------

